# Love, love LOVE my new M3 Cabrio-- the "delivery experience" at BMW Welt, eh.



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

*Love, love LOVE my new M3 Cabrio-- the "delivery experience" at BMW Welt, eh.*

Car is incredible-- more amazing than I ever even dreamed. Drove all over today, currently in Mittenwald (very very scenic and cute.)

The delivery itself for me was completely forgettable. My rep was pleasant but knew almost nothing about the car. Had to consult with his boss on even minor questions and couldn't explain some warning lights (run-flat sensor failures and exclamation point on dash (for stored check control item-- I looked it up in manual since he hadn't the slightest)) both of which he said would magically go away "in a few miles" but have not. Not even worried about the lights and warnings but I do wonder; are there threads/posts detailing other welt delivery "experiences" that were no better than a good state-side dealer would do? (rare as that might be) I have zero doubt I'm in the very, very distinct minority.

Not for a SECOND regretting buying it this way, I'm loving every second! But as far as the BMW Welt delivery experience, I wouldn't even bother next time-- if I knew the car well already.


Untitled


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

For the delivery experience, I focus on how much I enjoyed hanging out in the premium lounge.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats! Love the color combo, though you might say I'm a bit biased


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice photos! And you gotta admit they sure know how to present the car. Your delivery picture is stunning in that light.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you using your OEM tires or did they install a set of winter tires on your wheels? Very nice car.


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

If I'm buying a German car, I'd doing it via Euro Delivery. My first "nice" car, was our 335i via Euro Delivery. It was a complete "accident" to buy it that way. We had already decided to buy a 335i, and I was just doing my - typical for all my significant purchases - research when I thought "oh, I'll click on the 'Euro Delivery' link on BMWUSA.COM, and see how "THEY" do it. Then I read about the discount and such, then came here and read all about the FUN involved. I wasn't even that sold on visiting Europe, but my wife had been dying to get to Paris. So, I offered it to her, and the rest is history. Our first, and second Bimmers ( '08 335i, '11 M3) were purchased via Euro Delivery.

Love the pic in the snow with the top down!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> Are you using your OEM tires or did they install a set of winter tires on your wheels? Very nice car.


I'm guessing he got into that apparent predicament because he was using OEMs.


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

Jon90 said:


> Not even worried about the lights and warnings but I do wonder; are there threads/posts detailing other welt delivery "experiences" that were no better than a good state-side dealer would do? (rare as that might be) I have zero doubt I'm in the very, very distinct minority.


Congrats and enjoy the rest of your trip!

Various parts of the delivery experience mean more to some people than to others. Some love the attention lavished on them by BMW through the process: a special lounge, a cool building and personalized presentation in a spotlight -- these really are all just flash. They were doing ED's before out of an office and plenty of people did it. If your rep wasn't as well-versed in the car as you'd hoped, at least he WAS trying to get you your answers, and he'll be better for the next customer. Something like that never really bothers me compared to the rest.

But even "driving the car on the roads for which it was intended" is of varying importance to people, and rude drivers or police stops or cramped parking in cities or whatever will ruin the experience for them. A lot of people don't even enjoy travel enough to want to leave the US for something as trivial as buying a car (shocking, I know!  )!

The experience is more than the actual delivery, so even if the actual delivery didn't meet your expectations, hopefully the rest of the trip is doing so.

Top down in the snow? Bold man!!!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Tanning machine said:


> I'm guessing he got into that apparent predicament because he was using OEMs.


Rather foolish, if that's the case. Driving in Germany after Nov. 1 without proper tires is not a smart thing to do.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

jsciv said:


> Top down in the snow? Bold man!!!


He's my inspiration!

Thank you for that picture.

And congratulations!

For my pickup on the 18th, next week, I told my Dad (his first trip to Germany since 1946) to make a choice:
(a) bundle up with every bit of cold-weather gear he has, or
(b) sit at the hotel.

Because for at least ten minutes, my M3 Cab is going to vrooom down the street with the top down on its first day in the wild. (unless.... it is raining)


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Gluhwein said:


> Nice photos! And you gotta admit they sure know how to present the car. Your delivery picture is stunning in that light.


OMG, yes! When I got there about an hour before delivery and saw that car sitting out (from that second floor where you can see the deliveries) I simply could NOT BELIEVE how beautiful the car was and the very idea that it was going to be mine and on the autobahn in a matter of hours was utterly incomprehensible to me. I'd just couldn't accept how stunning it looked-- even having "scoped" them on the street around my house many, many times. I was grinning like an idiot and felt the need to advise a few total strangers "that's my new car" interrupting them while they were photographing it furiously.

I guess I just got a little overhyped on the delivery experience itself. Minor issue-- the car, dealing with Greg Poland, and DRIVING it today-- all that exceeded expectations by many degrees. I'm being very cautious with the RPMs, but still was comfortably cruising at 120 MPH at one point when it was dry and no one else around on unrestricted portions. Today, I will certainly see what else is "possible". Its funny to see the Minis blow right past in the passing lane so much of the time.



rmorin49 said:


> Are you using your OEM tires or did they install a set of winter tires on your wheels? Very nice car.


Those are, of courses, rental tires that I paid the supplement to have installed at The Welt. Wasn't in too much snow today but they made a huge difference in getting the M3's power down when I was-- I was pretty surprised how competent and fun it was when i was playing in the slush there-- to the delight of some local and tourist on-lookers alike. Wasn't stuck in any way, was just adjusting the heated seats, I think. 

Today and tomorrow are supposed to be beautiful and sunny, I *expect* to have that top down at least some of the time-- counting the hours till sunrise!

Overall-- not that anyone here needs convincing, obviously-- still would never even consider buying a car any other way in the future. And just feel so, so fortunate to get some very good driving weather and have a buddy along to take the silly pictures, more to come for sure! Thanks all for the input.


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Rather foolish, if that's the case. Driving in Germany after Nov. 1 without proper tires is not a smart thing to do.


That's a bit of an overly broad statement. It just depends where you go and when. I drove my M3 from Munich to France last November and was fine. The German cops who pulled me over for an impromptu border check didn't look at my summer tires.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your ultimate driving toy!!!!

Your pix remind me of my 2006 Euro Delivery. Can't wait to go back next month


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Adding my congrats - I really enjoyed the top-down pic as well. Shame about your delivery specialist. My experience has been that they know it's a big deal for you and they behave as though it's a big deal for them, too. I was lucky enough to have Bernard Hausmaninger as my delivery specialist in May, and his undisguised enthusiasm really enhanced the experience.


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

boothguy said:


> Adding my congrats - I really enjoyed the top-down pic as well. Shame about your delivery specialist. My experience has been that they know it's a big deal for you and they behave as though it's a big deal for them, too. I was lucky enough to have Bernard Hausmaninger as my delivery specialist in May, and his undisguised enthusiasm really enhanced the experience.


Hah! I also Bernhard in November, and the same excellent experience! He showed me the same trick on how to tie small luggage to the back seats with the wheels facing out. And he apologized for my M3 having cruise control, a feature no enthusiast should ever user :thumbup:


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

wait behnhard is still around? he did my first ED in 2000 i assumed he was long gone when i did my recent ED in november


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

> Rather foolish, if that's the case. Driving in Germany after Nov. 1 without proper tires is not a smart thing to do.


I disagree, although I was closely watching the weather before I took delivery of my M3 November 7th, 2011.

Its no different than being home with it for me. If there's frozen precipitation on the road or predicted, it stays in the garage. Otherwise, drive!

The German cops aren't going to say anything to you about your tires unless you cause a crash or traffic problem.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Bimmer


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Each day more fun than the last.. What a car!!

And, since people here seem to enjoy the "topless stuff" :angel: :







[/url] http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6681182929/


Top up


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Kudos to you for dropping the top in all conditions.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

i enjoyed the whole package as far as the experience, meaning the factory tour, the lunch, time in the premium lounge for nice snacks... and touring around the Welt itself, looking at all of the presentations there..so for me , the experience encompassed not only the delivery but the other events and things they did to make it a nice experience.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

wow, great pics!! love the top down!! we had an awesome experience -- our advisor was very knowledgeable, despite my wife's many questions. I think we spent 2 hours on the actual delivery part (mostly him showing the wife 'here's how to pair your phone, let me input that address into navigation for you, this button that, that button this, etc, etc). only fair since it is her car! agree with the others that it is the total experience (lounge, building, etc) but people/advisor as well. Our advisor was very excited, almost as if he was demonstrating his own personal car! Even gave my little girl a BMW teddy bear as a gift! sorry about your experience --- but enjoy the car!! I'm so jealous! congrats!!

edit: I can COMPLETELY understand topdown driving, regardless of weather!


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

DonnaBlackson said:


> i enjoyed the whole package as far as the experience, meaning the factory tour, the lunch, time in the premium lounge for nice snacks... and touring around the Welt itself, looking at all of the presentations there..so for me , the experience encompassed not only the delivery but the other events and things they did to make it a nice experience.


Oh, no doubt-- have enjoyed every single second immediately before (when I first saw it there) and immediately after and every second since. More fun than I ever could have anticipated. People are pretty curious about the M3 as well-- many fun exchanges on that front. Just extended my tire-rental at -least- 4 days longer than originally planned :thumbup: I'm in a tiny village in the the Tirol-- Trins-- and tomorrow might be the first day I just relax for a bit. But the car and the euro delivery experience has exceeded every single expectation I had-- just effin' phenomenal. Every day better than the last-- by a good margin too! Can't wait till this engine has a few more miles on it..


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Can't have the top down every day, I suppose. Can you imagine a better angle to shoot the mighty M3?







[/url] Untitled by JonNYCme, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Kurt_OH said:


> I disagree, although I was closely watching the weather before I took delivery of my M3 November 7th, 2011.
> 
> Its no different than being home with it for me. If there's frozen precipitation on the road or predicted, it stays in the garage. Otherwise, drive!
> 
> ...


OK, if not foolish, then braver than I. I was caught in a freak snowstorm with summer tires and had several close calls. Now, when the temps drop below 40 I only drive on all season or winter tires. Maybe I'm just a p***y!


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> OK, if not foolish, then braver than I. I was caught in a freak snowstorm with summer tires and had several close calls. Now, when the temps drop below 40 I only drive on all season or winter tires. Maybe I'm just a p***y!


No way. Summer tires + snow = suck. In this nice / expensive of a car, it would be parked immediately in any snow if it has summer tires. It's inconvenient, but less so than a body shop!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Bimmer


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

I'm not a particularly experienced snow-driver (and a very inexperienced M3 driver ) but, FWIW, before I left Austria yesterday, I was getting increasingly bolder in trying out roads/situations where I was fully expecting the car to let me know it was out of its element (even though they do take incredible care of the roads there.) it never even came close; traction control and ABS, etc took care of everything and I never even for a second felt the car slip or slide disconcertingly. I slipped and fell getting into/out of the car several times, however.

Maybe I was closer than I thought a few times-- and people sure looked at me like I was freking nuts (in a good way)-- and, of coure, I stayed off of steep, unplowed roads, etc., who knows. I also waited a few hours for the roads to be salted, etc.

However, I'll never know how much of that was the winter tires and how much the M3's incredible engineering (we -do- know very little of it was my incredible winter driving technique!)-- I assume about 70/30 (70% tires). Regardless, I'm sure without the winter tires, i'd either be in a frozen lake somewhere -or- had a far, far, far less exciting and adventurous trip though Austria. (maybe both). I'm sure with its factory tires I would have lost my nerve the first time I felt the car go out of my control, even momentarily-- and that that would have been very early in the trip. Instead, I went into the tiny, tiniest little ski-towns and got to see a lot of scenery and terrain that would never, ever be possible on summer performance tires, needless to say.

Something else everyone here already knows; Annette and John from ED Winter tires are an absolute pleasure to deal with-- I'm very happy to give them the business.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Thought I'd add another photo of a beautiful car in front of... Eh, something or another 

A couple of questions, all three of which I'm sure are addressed in other threads, but search didn't yield results.

1. When people talk about removing the first-aid kit from under the from seat-- are they removing the contents or the "box" itself-- and if the latter, how to remove? (the triangle holder I figured out quite easily.)

2. By the time I get back to Munich I'll be very close to 1200 miles travelled. Is it possible to have the 1200-mile service done at performance center upon redelivery? (are they at all equipped/able/willing to do so.) Alternatively, possible to do it in Munich, time permitting?

Thanks!

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6720952603/


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Jon90 said:


> 1. When people talk about removing the first-aid kit from under the from seat-- are they removing the contents or the "box" itself-- and if the latter, how to remove? (the triangle holder I figured out quite easily.)


I just removed the contents and the box was still installed upon redelivery. Then again, I just removed the triangle, and the holders were still installed as well.



Jon90 said:


> 2. By the time I get back to Munich I'll be very close to 1200 miles travelled. Is it possible to have the 1200-mile service done at performance center upon redelivery? (are they at all equipped/able/willing to do so.) Alternatively, possible to do it in Munich, time permitting?


I don't believe the performance center will do the service for you, but you could always arrange for the service at the local BMW dealership in Greenville, SC (Century BMW, I believe). Alternatively, some 'Festers have had the service completed in Germany, though it required advance appointments and payment. I believe the cost will be reimbursed upon completing some paperwork once you're back in the US.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

97X said:


> I just removed the contents and the box was still installed upon redelivery. Then again, I just removed the triangle, and the holders were still installed as well.
> 
> I don't believe the performance center will do the service for you, but you could always arrange for the service at the local BMW dealership in Greenville, SC (Century BMW, I believe). Alternatively, some 'Festers have had the service completed in Germany, though it required advance appointments and payment. I believe the cost will be reimbursed upon completing some paperwork once you're back in the US.


Thanks very much for the reply. They included a note saying that if you do the 1200 service in Germany there is a process for reimbursement-- and I have zero problem laying out the money and getting it done here (I think I'd prefer it) but the advance appointment thing probably would be an issue, so, I suppose it will have to wait till its back in the states. At that point, if it still has 100 or so to go till 1200 (dunno if it will or not,) might as well get 100 miles of driving back to NYC under my belt and find a dealer 'long the way.


----------



## linuxd00d (Oct 20, 2011)

I just took redelivery of my convertible M3 2 days ago. I had taken out the first aid kit entirely, not only its content. I had left the kit mounting rails under the seat, and those made it ok. I had taken out the triangle, and left the triangle mounts inside the trunk lid. Those also made it ok.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

linuxd00d said:


> I just took redelivery of my convertible M3 2 days ago. I had taken out the first aid kit entirely, not only its content. I had left the kit mounting rails under the seat, and those made it ok. I had taken out the triangle, and left the triangle mounts inside the trunk lid. Those also made it ok.


Thanks for the info-- I guess I'll remove whatever I conveneiently can.

Well, 2nd to last day of my trip and it's been a total blast. I'll have like 1200 miles even when I get to Munich, so I guess I'll just do the service the second I leave performance center.

In many parts here, people are dumbstruck to see an M3! I've been approached by all sorts of interested folks-- none of whom can make any sense of a 4-litre engine with petrol prices as high as they a here (and without hauling capability, 4WD, room for family, etc). A very rare bird in many parts Bavaria/Tirol, for sure. And what fun it is to engage people and see what their thoughts are, etc. it's a delightful aspect of the trip I never anticipated (I figured I'd see M-cars all over the place-- albeit not cabrios!). Instead I saw exactly 1. OTOH, I saw a McLaren just cruising around in Brescia and assorted other cool super cars.

BTW, I got pulled over the second I came back into Austria at the toll-booth. Very friendly pleasant cop asked for -all- my paperwork-- license, registration, passport, and the actual package including bill of sale, etc. I assumed I was getting a ticket as I was most certainly speeding in the lead-up to the tollbooths. But, alas, the cop stated that the German number plate was very odd, ".. And coming out of Italy..." etc. Kept me for a good 10 minutes, but no ticket and very pleasant. Then he asked me about the car and the buying process, etc. 
Dunno how common this is.

p.s. I'm in a little town near Innsbruck called Götzens at a hotel called Alps Art Hotel-- and it just couldn't be more unusual, interesting and cool-- check it out on tripadvisor, a real find, IMHO. OTOH, I also stayed at mutters at the Altenberg and didn't care for it at all compared to here (except for the view from the main-house rooms). Swarovski World nearby is also very, very worth a visit.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Since no one answered your question about how to get the first aid kit out...

Grasp it securely on both sides and pull straight forward (toward the footwell). Won't come out? Get down lower. Pull hard. Get closer to improve your leverage. Cuss a little if necessary. If it suddenly comes free and you hit yourself in the eye with it, you did it correctly.

I was also surprised about the reaction my M3 got from the locals. Lots of admiring stares, shouted questions, "woo-hoo"s, comments and requests - must be what dating a supermodel is like.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Jon90 said:


> In many parts here, people are dumbstruck to see an M3! I've been approached by all sorts of interested folks-- none of whom can make any sense of a 4-litre engine with petrol prices as high as they a here (and without hauling capability, 4WD, room for family, etc). A very rare bird in many parts Bavaria/Tirol, for sure. And what fun it is to engage people and see what their thoughts are, etc. it's a delightful aspect of the trip I never anticipated (I figured I'd see M-cars all over the place-- albeit not cabrios!). Instead I saw exactly 1.


Perhaps you saw me, haha. I was near Innsbruck yesterday.

So you decided to wait until USA-Side for 1,200 mile service? I'm undecided. Guess it will depend how close I am to it.

Have fun!


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Since no one answered your question about how to get the first aid kit out...
> 
> Grasp it securely on both sides and pull straight forward (toward the footwell). Won't come out? Get down lower. Pull hard. Get closer to improve your leverage. Cuss a little if necessary. If it suddenly comes free and you hit yourself in the eye with it, you did it correctly.
> 
> I was also surprised about the reaction my M3 got from the locals. Lots of admiring stares, shouted questions, "woo-hoo"s, comments and requests - must be what dating a supermodel is like.


Thanks for the tip-- I guess the consensus is that I don't actually need to remove the box itself, but I may anyway. Thanks for the tip.


vmcvey said:


> Perhaps you saw me, haha. I was near Innsbruck yesterday.
> 
> So you decided to wait until USA-Side for 1,200 mile service? I'm undecided. Guess it will depend how close I am to it.
> 
> Have fun!


I sent an email to the BMW dealership that it turns out is right across the street from the winter tire rental place, but they didn't get back to me, so, stateside it is.

Speaking of winter tire rental... When I swapped my wheels a few hours ago, there was a short of short, intense, wet snow-shower. And, my brand new, no miles, summer performance tires newly mounted.

Suffice to say the results were ***TERRIFYING***. As I mentioned from the begining, I'm no ice-driving champion-- but ive had my e34 535i with M&S tires out in full-on blizzards and never had a close call. THIS, OTOH, was a suicide mission at my skill-level. Fishtailing like crazy, breaking distances trippled-- total chaos. Just when I was about to pull over lest I wreck my car 5 miles from the airport, the road suddenly cleared and all was right with the world again.

And, I did, in fact, go into it very cautiously-- the road went from clear to very slushy just in the 20 minutes it took to change then wheels and chat with Annette and I briefly considered not going until the snow passed-- which is exactly what I should have done, since I almost became aquatinted with a guardrail during a very sharp (but slow) turn (well, maybe -not- that close, but nerve-wracking to the max) What an end to an utterly incredible trip that woulda been! Phew!


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Great car and a great trip! Looks like you are having waaay too much fun...keep it up!


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

Jon90 said:


> Thanks for the info-- I guess I'll remove whatever I conveneiently can.
> 
> Well, 2nd to last day of my trip and it's been a total blast. I'll have like 1200 miles even when I get to Munich, so I guess I'll just do the service the second I leave performance center.
> 
> ...


Getting stopped by cops happened six times to me in three ED. I got stopped for paperwork check in Italy, Austria, Poland, Norway, Denmark and in London. I think that they wanted to ensure that car is not stolen.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Since no one answered your question about how to get the first aid kit out...
> 
> Grasp it securely on both sides and pull straight forward (toward the footwell). Won't come out? Get down lower. Pull hard. Get closer to improve your leverage. Cuss a little if necessary. If it suddenly comes free and you hit yourself in the eye with it, you did it correctly.
> .


Boy was this an accurate description!! Car parked across the street in front of log-in/out (along with three other seemingly ED cars, a touring a 535 and something else) so I walked over and removed the box with your instructions-- right into my lower lip . I laughed out loud because it's exactly what you told me was coming!



Beemersn said:


> Getting stopped by cops happened six times to me in three ED. I got stopped for paperwork check in Italy, Austria, Poland, Norway, Denmark and in London. I think that they wanted to ensure that car is not stolen.


Yeah, I think you're definitely right about that-- looking for cars stolen and/or being improperly imported.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

97X said:


> I just removed the contents and the box was still installed upon redelivery. Then again, I just removed the triangle, and the holders were still installed as well.
> 
> I don't believe the performance center will do the service for you, but you could always arrange for the service at the local BMW dealership in Greenville, SC (Century BMW, I believe). Alternatively, some 'Festers have had the service completed in Germany, though it required advance appointments and payment. I believe the cost will be reimbursed upon completing some paperwork once you're back in the US.


Performance Center will perform the 1200 service if your car is over 1200 miles when it reach the center, I wasn't aware of it last year on my M3 and they indeed did the service, I found that out after I got the car taken to the local dealer and they pull up the service records.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Going through photos post-trip. Last one, I promise!


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful car and great photos. Congrats!


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Hey a quick, slightly off-beat question.

I'm leaving for South Africa late next week. My car is scheduled to get to Brunswick GA on/about Jan 19, last I checked.

SO, it seems to me there's at least the *possibility* that when I'm getting ready to return from S. Africa I _might_ be within range of a PC delivery date.

So, if by some chance that might happen; help me out-- what would I "need to bring" with me to S. Africa so that, if it all worked out, I could go directly to performance center on my return instead of coming home to NYC then turning right around, as it were.

Any special paperwork? Radar detector (needless to say!) Driving CDs/iphone cable. Insurance cards for new car. What am I not thinking of?

Thanks!!

edit to add: thought of two possible items; Mobil Speedpass gas-thingy and, possibly, EZ Pass for tolls


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

Heading down to performance center this week (thursday) for long-awaited re-delivery. In a way, after all the waiting, now that it's here, I'm surprised how fast the wait went-- and it was a pretty long one, dropped off in Munich on Jan 21st.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Detour and drive the Tail of the Dragon on the way home. It's a hoot but watch our for Smokey especially when you enter TN.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Crazy! I can't even drive with the top down when the temperature is below 70 degrees. 


I had the same warning lights on my car and was told the same thing that it was normal. They didn't come off until I picked up the car at the PCD.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

basiluf said:


> Crazy! I can't even drive with the top down when the temperature is below 70 degrees.
> 
> I had the same warning lights on my car and was told the same thing that it was normal. They didn't come off until I picked up the car at the PCD.


Well, I'd be lying if I said I drove very _far_ with the top down like that. 

And, yeah, I meant to follow up-- I later found out the sensors never work properly with the rental winter wheels on M3, so, actually, I'm pretty glad I didn't have any real warning lights during the first 1100 miles.

Certainly looking forward to seein' her again!


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> Detour and drive the Tail of the Dragon on the way home. It's a hoot but watch our for Smokey especially when you enter TN.


I did (most of) the Tail yesterday. It was a blast!

"most of" because at about mile 8, Tennessee had it blocked off due to a rock slide or something, and I had to U-turn. Then it rained heavily.

Still...the M3's handling and road-hugging was an example of defying physics! It was amazing.

There was another highway I took, going to Athens, GA, through some national Forest...I don't have the name handy -- anyhow, it was a total blast, too. A bit more fun than the Tail of the Dragon.

jon: don't forget that they have a Gift Shop in the PCD and a Gift Shop in the Factory area. You'll love the PCD experience! The staff there are loads of fun.

Also, I pulled my car up on the sidewalk in front of the Factory area for a photo opp. They don't mind you doing that on the sidewalk on the SIDE of the building...but I'm not so sure they were okay with what I did. Nobody came running out with a broom stick....so perhaps it's alll...lright.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

I'm afraid/ashamed that this time 'round, I can't really take all that much time getting back to NYC-- much as I'd love to take the exciting detours that people have suggested. I'll definitely -not- take 95, try for a slightly more scenic alternative, etc and take an overnight stop somewhere (suggestions very welcome-- looking to avoid large Cities, I think,) but, generally, have to head pretty much "straight" up to NYC.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

I was reflecting on the title you gave to this thread.

And... well, I've had my E93 now for a full twelve days in the USA.

I found myself just driving around last week, in the morning, and put on almost 100 miles ... did not go anywhere in particular. Just had the top-down, music "off," both "Power" and EDC Sport "ON" and just listened. In Houston: I left downtown, went to Galleria, then up 610 east to the Hardy Toll Road...there wasn't much traffic on that, so I made three runs on that thing, then down on 59, then toward Kemah, then back downtown...something like that.

The handling...the responsiveness. It's just fantastic.

So, plaegeristically (new term), _I Love Love Love my new M3 Cabiolet_!

And...You're going to have so much fun now that it's back in the USA!

:roundel:


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

I've had mine out most days-- also driving aimlessly-- and each day I love it more than the last. I always _kinda_ understood what an M3 was/is, but I was genuinely unprepared for this level of driving pleasure!


----------

